
Statement from Chelsea Manning's Team on Assange Indictment - fwip
https://www.sparrowmedia.net/2019/04/statement-from-chelsea-mannings-support-team-regarding-todays-unsealed-indictment-and-the-purely-punitive-nature-of-chelseas-continued-detention/
======
techntoke
It is one thing to advocate for transparency and try to implement better
protections for whistleblowers, it is entirely different to willfully break
the law, and carelessly, and then expect for the law to not apply to you.
Assange is not innocent here and neither is Chelsea. They should accept some
responsibility. We can't let people follow their lead without fixing the
underlying problems with our government, otherwise their actions are equally
as dangerous and put many other lives at risk.

~~~
whamlastxmas
Allegedly broke the law. I'm still waiting to see greater details of the
evidence showing assange coordinated with Manning to get unauthorized access
to a computer. It could be a bunch of bologne used as a pretense to extradite
him.

